# Gehalt nach dem Studium?



## n00ki3 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi , 

ich studiere zurzeit Bioinformatik und werde auch irgendwann mal fertig sein mit dem Studium.

Ich hab mich bisher nie darum gekümmert was ich  mal bekommen werde/könnte ,denn das hat mich nie interessiert ,da ich davon ausgegangen bin ,dass man als Informatiker genug zum Leben bekommt --:suspekt:

Nun interessiert es mich doch ,was ich als Student ,der frisch aus der Uni gekommen ist so bekommt 
Spielt das Alter eine Rolle ?
Ich werde vorraussichtlich mit 22 fertig sein mit dem Studium (Bachelor,nie sitzengeblieben und ausgemustert^^)

Ich habe angst ,dass ich zu jung bin und die Firma dementsprechend mein gehalt drückt (mit der Begründung : nur Bachelor + 0 Berufserfahrung),da das Gehalt mit den Jahren steigt, oder? 

Wie wird das Gehalt ausgemacht?
Krieg ich das beim Vorstellungsgespräch auf die nase gebunden oder wird mir etwas angeboten und man verhandelt?

So das wärs fürs erste , achja : Es geht mir nicht um die genauen Zahlen eines frischen Bioinformatikers. Ein Informatiker wär auch schon zufridenstellend


----------



## Sinac (31. Mai 2007)

Das lässt sich so pauschal nicht sagen. Bioinformatik ist ja eventuell etwas speziell um auf die breite Masse von Stellenangeboten reagieren zu können. Und es hängt sehr stark davon ab wie fähig du bist und wo deine Stärken liegen. Ich z.B. würde auch sehr oft jemanden mit Berufserfahrung und dafür ohne Studium einem frischen Studienabgänger ohne Erfahrung vorziehen, wenn dieser auch nebenbei nicht gearbeitet hat. Das kommt aber auch wieder auf die Stelle an. Tariflich (wenn es einen Tarif gibt) ist dir je nach Anschluss eine bestimmte Gehaltsgruppe zugesichert, bei uns ist das aufgeteilt in ungelernt, Ausbildung, BA / FH Bachelor Studium, Uni / MH-Masterstudium, Promiviert etc. (TVöD). Aber wie gesagt, das hägt extremst von der Stelle und vorallem deine Fähigkeiten ab, niemand wird dich als Netzwerkadmin einstellen wenn du damit keine praktische Erfahrung hast, da nützt das Studium evetuell wenig.

Je nach Arbeitgeber ist das Gehalt Verhandlungssache, in der Regel jedoch nicht. Wenn jemand umbedingt Dich haben will für seine Firma, kannst du natürlich verhandeln, aber dafür musst du halt etwas besonderes können. Beim Vorstellungsgespräch kannst du ruhig nach dem Gehalt fragen, machnmal wirds von selber erzählt. Aber bei dem Teil in dem du grfragt wirst ob du noch etwas wissen möchtest ist die Frage nach dem Gehalt und dem drumherum (Zuschüsse, Urlaubs- und Weihnachtsgeld, Überstundenvergütung, Aufstiegschancen) durchaus angebracht und wird zum Teil sogar erwartet.

Um ungefähre Zahlen zu bekommen was du bekommen könntest schau dir einfach einen aktuellen Gehaltsspiegel an, z.B in der aktuell iX.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## POWVorti (31. Mai 2007)

Beim Gehalt kommt es immer auf Erfahrung, Größe der Firma, Position, etc. an. Von daher ist ein Pauschalbetrag schwer zu nennen. Da ist dann teilweise Fingerspitzengefühl nötig, was man der Firma zumuten kann. Im Zweifel sollte man immer ein bißchen höher kalkulieren  , weil das tatsächliche Gehalt später immer runter geht.
Versuch dich mal bei http://www.lohnspiegel.de/ durchzuklicken, ich war mit der Seite relativ zufrieden.
Ansonsten denke ich, daß man im IT-Bereich mit einem Gehalt von 30.000 - 40.000 Euro im Jahr einsteigen kann, je nach Position und Firma natürlich...
P.S.: Damit kann man leben ;-)


----------



## Mamphil (31. Mai 2007)

n00ki3 hat gesagt.:


> nur Bachelor + 0 Berufserfahrung


Sorry, das klingt jetzt gemein, aber:

Wer stellt denn einen Bachelor ein?

Keins der Unternehmen, mit denen ich bisher gesprochen, haben gesagt, sie würden einen Uni-Absolventen mit Bachelor suchen. Vielmehr würden sie nach Absolventen mit Diplom oder Master suchen. 

Vermutlich beziehen sich die meisten Gehaltsstatistiken für Berufseinsteiger (bei den akatdemischen Berufen) eher auf die höherwertigen Abschlüsse, als auf den Bachelor.

Mamphil


----------



## Raubkopierer (31. Mai 2007)

Hab ich auch gehört... als Bachelor hat man kaum eine Chance wenn es relativ viele Master gibt..


----------



## Sinac (31. Mai 2007)

Wie gesagt, Bachelor ist nach manchen Tarfiverträgen niedrieger eingestuft als Master, kommt also auf die Stelle an die ausgeschrieben ist. Außerdem ist der Bachelor ja ein berufsqualifizierender Abschluss. Aber ich persönlich werde auch auf jeden Fall meinen Master machen wenn ichs schaffe


----------



## n00ki3 (31. Mai 2007)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, das klingt jetzt gemein, aber:
> 
> Wer stellt denn einen Bachelor ein?
> 
> Keins der Unternehmen, mit denen ich bisher gesprochen, haben gesagt, sie würden einen Uni-Absolventen mit Bachelor suchen. Vielmehr würden sie nach Absolventen mit Diplom oder Master suchen.



Das befürchte ich auch .
Aber ich hab echt keine Lust mehr weiter zu studieren .
Ich habe das Gefühl ,dass ich an der Uni zu wenig und auch in eine andere Richtung lerne ,als im Job . Ich (persönlch) sehe es als vergeudete Zeit .Lieber bin ich früher im Beruf und mach was anspruchsvolles/sinnvolles,als dass ich noch 2 Jahre verschwende.

Ich bin ein kleines Wunderkind ,dass für sein Alter richtig weit ist .(konnte 1A Objektorientiert programmieren vor Studienbeginn.Und in den ersten beiden Semestern hab ich in Informatik nix neues gelernt ...ausser Haskell )

Ich habe noch 1 Softwarepraktikum vorher und das wars dann auch ...die 3 Jahre hätt ich echt besser investieren können ,aber man braucht ja halt den wisch wo drauf steht ,dass ich studiert haben 

Und wenn ich nichts finde ,dann habe ich ja auch keien Wahl als weiter zu studieren


----------



## Sinac (1. Juni 2007)

In welche Richtung willst du denn überhaupt gehen? Und was bringst du an praktischen Erfahrungen mit? Grade an der Uni soll Informatik ja wenig praxisnah sein was dir evetuell nochmal zum Nachteil werden könnte - aber auch wieder abhängig davon was du machen willst.


----------



## Mamphil (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ein Freund ist gerade am Schreiben seiner Diplomarbeit (Wirtschaftsinformatik). Eine Aussage von ihm war, dass es eigentlich erst im Hauptstudium (sollte ca. dem Masterstudiengang entsprechen) richtig interessant wurde und dieses in keiner Weise mit dem Grundstudium (Bachelor) zu vergleichen war.

Wenn du mit der Situation an der Uni unzufrieden bist: Besorg dir doch mal nen Termin bei  deinem Studienberater, rede mit nem Prof oder nem Assistenten über deine Probleme, Fragen, Wünsche. Vielleicht kann dir so weitergeholfen werden...

Mamphil


----------



## Sinac (1. Juni 2007)

Du kannst Bachelor und Master aber nicht mit Grund- und Hautpstudium vergleich, das ist nicht das gleiche! Ein Bachelorstudium besteht auch aus einem Grundstudium und Hauptstudium so gesehen. Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass die vielleicht eher in einer mehr Praktischen Richtung weiter studieren könntest, eventuell an einer FH - ist meistens praxisorientierter.


----------



## Mamphil (2. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß. Bei meiner Uni ist es so, dass die Bachelor-Studenten die weitestgehend ersten vier Semester des Vorstudiums im Diplomstudiengang studieren und dann noch zwei Semester mit Hauptstudiums-Vorlesungen dazu kommen. Daher habe ich diese Einschätzung gegeben. Die Studienbereiche sind zwar nicht deckungsgleich, aber zumindest ähnlich...


----------



## n00ki3 (2. Juni 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst Bachelor und Master aber nicht mit Grund- und Hautpstudium vergleich, das ist nicht das gleiche! Ein Bachelorstudium besteht auch aus einem Grundstudium und Hauptstudium so gesehen. Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass die vielleicht eher in einer mehr Praktischen Richtung weiter studieren könntest, eventuell an einer FH - ist meistens praxisorientierter.



Mich stört nicht die Theorie
Mich stört der Umstand ,dass das Studium nichts neues an Wissen gebracht hat . (Ausser Mathe I und II)
Stattdessen höre ich wiederholungen meines Abi Stoffes .. in minderer qualtät 

Ich habe mit der Studienberatung gesprochen und die haben gesagt :"Tut mir leid das zu hören , aber die anderen können den Stoff noch nicht und wir können nichts dafür ,dass du vorgearbeitet hast"

Ich habe nicht vorgearbeitet ,sondern : Ich hatte einen sehr guten Info LK .Einige sagen ,der beste weit und breit des Ruhgebiertes :suspekt:
Und ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht ,dass meine Kommilitonen meist keinen oder sehr dürftigen Informatikunterricht hatten.


----------



## blubber (10. Juli 2007)

Um mal eine konkrete Antwort auf die Anfangsfrage zu geben:

Als frischer Diplomand zum Beispiel kannst Du mit Einstiegsgehältern zwischen 36.000 und 45.000 Euro Jahr (Brutto) rechnen. Ob Dir das eine Firma auch "nur" mit Bachelor zahlt, ist die andere Frage. Wo ich momentan tätig bin, wird kein Unterschied zwischen BA, FH oder UNI Abschluss gemacht, vor allem, weil das Gehalt hier Tarifgebunden ist (IGM). Das wäre dann auch schon der zweite Faktor. Ist Deine "Zielfirma" an einen Tarif gebunden, so wird am Anfangsgehalt nicht viel zu rütteln sein, was aber auch positiv sein kann. Eine kleinere, nicht tarifgebundene Firma bietet da mehr Verhandlungsspielraum...allerdings halt auch nach unten und nicht nur nach oben.

Gruß


----------



## n00ki3 (10. Juli 2007)

blubber hat gesagt.:


> Um mal eine konkrete Antwort auf die Anfangsfrage zu geben:
> 
> Als frischer Diplomand zum Beispiel kannst Du mit Einstiegsgehältern zwischen 36.000 und 45.000 Euro Jahr (Brutto) rechnen.



Endlich mal zahlen ^^.
Wie viel würde denn 36000 € im Jahr machen ?(Netto)


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2007)

n00ki3 hat gesagt.:


> Endlich mal zahlen ^^.
> Wie viel würde denn 36000 € im Jahr machen ?(Netto)



Das musst du dir selber für deine Situtation ausrechnen, wie du wahrscheinlich weißt ist das Äbhängig von deinem Wohnort (Ost / West), deinem Familienstand, deiner Konfession etc.. Bei 36000€ im Jahr kommst du auf 3000€ im Monat, da wird dann irgendwas zwischen so zwischen 1700€ und 2500€ Netto übrig bleiben, je nach dem.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## blubber (11. Juli 2007)

Bei 3000 Euro Brutto pro Monat werden definitiv keine 2500 Netto übrig bleiben, nicht mal mit guter Steuerklasse (Verheiratet).

Aber es hängt natürlich von der Steuerklasse ab, wieviel Du Netto raus bekommst. Solltest Du ledig sein, dannn kannst mit grob 56% rechnen. Also bei 3000 Brutto im Monat ca. 1700 Euro.


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2007)

Ok, 2500€ waren vielleicht etwas zu optimistisch  Im Normalfall wirst du auf jeden Fall unter 2000€ Netto haben.


----------

